# Water Heater



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks in advance once again for the great info you all have!! took my 28 BHS on maiden voyage over weekend. had great time with DW and kids. only one issue popped up. when i ran the hot water heater in gas mode, it would light and heat fine for a couple minutes. then, the flame would start to make a funny sound, like it wasn't getting enough air, kind of a sputtering sound. when i checked it, the flame was very orange, and was making sputtering sounds as opposed to the nice roar when burning fully with a blue flame. I switched it off and back on again and same thing happened. water did seem to heat up fine. i let it go overnight and the next AM, there was a lot of black soot around the outside vent openings for the heater. i switched over to electric for the rest of the trip. sorry for the non-handyman-guy description of the problem, i hope you can get the gist of it. anyway, is this normal? if not, ideas on how to fix? i thought i had read something about this before but couldn't find the thread. thanks again in advance for the advice!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It does sound like the air mix slide on the burner is closed or you have a blockage. This is the classic situation where you need to check for spiders or wasps that have built a nest in the burner. If it is clear of bugs then you should open the air mix slide. It is held in place with 1 small screw and can be easily checked while the unit is in operation. Open the slide all the way, start the heater then slowly close the valve. Once you start to see orange, stop and then move the slide back open about 1/8".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you saying the burner is emitting an orange flame (less "burn") or are you looking at the pilot light?

Sounds like you need to call the service department ASAP. Gas isn't anything you want to just ignore and hope goes away.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Stapless,

Also, check out the Atwood web-site:Atwood Mobile
They have pictures and troubleshooting guides. If you have the usual model, there is no pilot light (see above post)! A slight adjustment in the air-gas mixture will quiet the heater down and the flame will be mostly blue.

Walter


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for the great ideas sunny !! I will have to try those things out in the morning. it does not have a pilot light that i can see, and i have never had to light one to get it to work even after turning off the gas a couple times. being fairly 'mechanically disinclined', i really appreciate all the advice i get on this site!!

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like previously said, there should be no pilot light. It does sound like your mixture is off. Follow Andy's directions, and if you not comfortable, give the dealer a call.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

The slide is very easy to adjust. All you need it a screw driver. You should see a screw on a metal tube just prior to the flame base. Loosen the screw... and the slide is actually a tube and it will move back & forth. Simply adjust and tighten. The manual has a great pic and description. I adjusted mine last year while dry camping to try and reduce the water temp. It does not adjust water temp. only the flame itself.

Thor


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't feel bad. I went out this weekend and couldn't figure out the Hotwater. 
I guess there is a switch inside that was turned off when it was winterized. Ohwell, I'll keep trying...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Scott,

Your Outback likely has a *DSI* water heater, an acronym for *Direct Spark Ignition*. As implied, it needs no pilot to light the burner, but ignites with a spark generated electronically. However, anytime gas is burned there must be a proper ratio or mixture of air to fuel. Too rich, you get soot and possible eventual clogging of the burner tube. Too lean, you don't get enough heat. The air shutter either slides or rotates to regulate the amount of air that gets into the burner. The gas is regulated by an orifice, or small hole, that is not adjustable.

So, get the air shutter adjusted to give the blue-est and hottest flame and you're in business.







If you change elevations (mountains) theoretically the air-fuel mixture would change too. Don't know if that has ever been an issue with anyone. Comments?

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I camped from 500 to 6500 feet and no problem so far. Camping at higher elevations could be an issue but the Colorado Outbackers have not mentioned it being one yet.

Something else has just come to mind. It could be oil contamination. The piping may not have been cleaned properly or there could be oil in the propane. Do all of the other gas appliances work okay??

Also what was the temperature when you were camping?? They should not do this in Minnesota but sometimes they add Butane to the Propane, Butane will not gasify below 40 degrees very well and could actually freeze in the regulator.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I boondocked at 9200 feet and the water heater worked fine. It was cold (34-36 degrees) and the furnace came on very often. Both did there jobs fine.

Jared


----------

